# prayers needed



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

A friend of my parent's son, Bennet is having open heart surgery to repair a heart valve on Tuesday. Please remember him.

God bless,
Erik


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. I hope all turns out alright. CF?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Done. I hope all works out well.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Bennet as he has heart surgery on Tuesday. Prepare his heart and mind and give him your peace. Show him Jesus, the giver of peace through forgiveness of sins.

Prepare the surgeons and work through their hands to repair Bennet's heart valve so that it functions fully.

Be with Bennet's family and friends who are concerned for him. Overshadow them with your Holy Spirit, who is the Comforter. Bring faith, peace and rest to them.

In the name of Jesus I pray, amen.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

prayers sent!


----------

